# I first realized my wife didnt like me when



## Really worried (Sep 8, 2009)

she never answered or added me as a friend on Facebook.

I have to admit that hurt


----------



## Treadingcarefully (Sep 1, 2009)

Hmmm.... did you ask why?
My wife isn't on Facebook, and I didn't tell her I was on it (someone nagged me into joining as a way to keep in touch with friends who live far away, I wasn't sure I'd stay). Facebook would be a weird way to communicate with someone you live with, but ask why anyway, maybe she uses it to vent or she only has a few close friends she shares worries with? Could be any number of reasons. However, Facebook is not a good place for venting or confidential stuff. E-mail is better for that purpose. 
If not adding you on Facebook is the biggest problem in your marriage, I envy you... really.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

shes doing you a favor


----------



## shelleyv (Aug 13, 2009)

There seems to be a lot of couples having fights over face book lately. Surely its not a reason to fight!


----------



## LonelyinID (Sep 9, 2009)

Some people use Facebook as their own private sanctuary. I don't befriend my co-workers because want to keep my page a fun, happy and private from them kinda space. Really. It's not a big deal. Be thankful.


----------



## mrnice (Aug 11, 2009)

I beleive FB is a life away from your real life.

Don't look to far into it dude.

But my advice is this, FB always brings up old flames in peoples lives, ex bfriends, g'friends etc etc. Some of our fondest memories are from when we were young. 

Yes your relationship can suffer from the use of FB and you need to lay down the law.

She can spend all day on FB but it needs to be OPEN for you to see as well. 

I beleive strongly in that if she is not willing to share that life with you by offerring you the password to her account then she is hiding something.
If she openly offers it to you after you ask then you've got nothing to worry about!!!


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

mrnice said:


> I beleive FB is a life away from your real life.
> 
> Don't look to far into it dude.
> 
> ...



well said:smthumbup:


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

Yep. Old flames or crushes are a problem, but nothing else is (well, maybe "new" crushes, but the solution is the same). If she shares her account info with you, you probably have nothing to worry about. Be careful about chats, though (not just in FB, either), because they only leave a short transcript which must be intentionally downloaded or it is gone for all time, and you won't be able to see what she's chatting about or with whom. I would say chatting/email/private messaging are a lot more problematic than most of FB, the real exchange is through private venues, not the FB "profile" or home page, which everyone's friends can see and is an unlikely place for anyone to leave "incriminating" evidence.


----------



## italiana86 (Oct 21, 2008)

okeydokie said:


> well said:smthumbup:


:iagree:


----------



## zengoddess (Sep 20, 2009)

mrnice said:


> I beleive FB is a life away from your real life.
> 
> Don't look to far into it dude.
> 
> ...



I hate facebook. My husband started searching for his exes there and only after we separated I realized he's been talking to some of them. It's perhaps innocent, but it's bad for relationships. As if porn wasn't enough...


----------



## Loving Husband (Aug 3, 2009)

My wife is addicted to it and while we are going through our problems she dumped my family on it.. She said it was an accident but as she told me in the past she thinks we all snoop on her. It's more her paronoid state she lives in. I did snoop on her phone stuff in the past but that was cause I thought something was going on and I was right. Yet I don't care much now cause she will realize it's an escape and you can't run forever.. Don't bother if she didn't add you. Let that be her personal space to express. It's not always bad. Now if she starts acting funny well then you can ask her.


----------

